# Why?



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Why?

Wake up for one more day
They say it's best to stay
To each his own way
Inevitably we all decay

Progress without reason
Another identical season
Leaving would be treason
Is there any meaning?

Keep pushing forward
Your special reward?
Death is crawling towards
Where the f is my lord?

Gotta study; Gotta learn
Gotta work; Gotta talk
Gotta take that next breath
To be closer to death
Why?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I love this song the most. I don't know, I was really touched by this song. Simple, yet say a lot to me. Thanks.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I like this too, i feel the same way sometimes. More like all of the time


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

See there you go again :roll:


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

its how i feel, what do u want from me?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't want anything really, I was just projecting. I really need to be more positive myself.

BB


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> what do u want from me?


Cheeseburger please!  *Rubs his tum*... me's hungry!


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheese?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup












> Cheese is a solid food made from the milk of cows, goats, sheep and other mammals. Cheese is made by curdling milk using a combination of rennet (or rennet substitutes) and acidification. Bacteria culture acidify the milk and play a role in defining the texture and flavor of most cheeses. Some cheeses also feature molds, either on the outer rind or throughout.
> 
> There are hundreds of types of cheese produced all over the world. Different styles and flavors of cheese are the result of using milk from various mammals or with different butterfat contents, employing particular species of bacteria and molds, and varying the length of aging and other processing treatments. Other factors include animal diet and the addition of flavoring agents such as herbs, spices, or wood smoke. Whether the milk is pasteurized may also affect the flavor. The yellow to red coloring of many cheeses is a result of adding annatto. Cheeses are eaten both on their own and cooked as part of various dishes; most cheeses melt when heated.
> 
> ...


"*Cheese*"


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Im an idiot, i didnt realize u wrote CHEESEburger, so i was asking u if u wanted cheese on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

You're not an idiot... I make mistakes like that a lot due to my dyslexia. I was wondering why you was questioning it... heh. No worries =). Can I have "extra" cheese with it now pleaseeeee? =P heh.


----------

